# Take Apart Bike



## fat tire trader (Mar 28, 2018)

I have this take apart bike. Has anyone ever seen anything like it? The fork is very Iver Johnson.


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 28, 2018)

I have an ad or something on it somewhere.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 28, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> I have an ad or something on it somewhere.



I'm hoping that it magically surfaces.


----------



## oldspoke (Mar 29, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> I have this take apart bike. Has anyone ever seen anything like it? The fork is very Iver Johnson.View attachment 778683



Just a thought : Maybe this is a trick cycle ?
Similar cycles were used by trick riders in the early 1900's . See the exploits of Nick Kaufmann of Rochester N.Y. He would pedal his high bike and disassemble it while riding . He and his family continued performing into the early twentieth century. His bikes had release mechanisms that made it possible . Most were full nickle plate . 
Glenn


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 29, 2018)

oldspoke said:


> Just a thought : Maybe this is a trick cycle ?
> Similar cycles were used by trick riders in the early 1900's . See the exploits of Nick Kaufmann of Rochester N.Y. He would pedal his high bike and disassemble it while riding . He and his family continued performing into the early twentieth century. His bikes had release mechanisms that made it possible . Most were full nickle plate .
> Glenn



I don't think its a trick bike. I think you will agree when I assemble and take pictures of the rest of the parts.


----------



## oldspoke (Mar 29, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> I don't think its a trick bike. I think you will agree when I assemble and take pictures of the rest of the parts.




Very interested to see the complete bike !

Thanks


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 30, 2018)

I have a set of adjustable bars that can be flipped upside down to become either riser bars or very steep drops. They use an interesting "keyed" stem section very similar to what I see poking out of the steer tube on your machine.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 1, 2018)

Similar ...


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 7, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> Similar ...
> View attachment 781376



Thanks for posting this ad, that's a need bike/tandem.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 5, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I have a set of adjustable bars that can be flipped upside down to become either riser bars or very steep drops. They use an interesting "keyed" stem section very similar to what I see poking out of the steer tube on your machine.



Hi Jesse,
Do you still have the bars?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 5, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> Similar ...
> View attachment 781376



Someone still uses this idea for modern 'Moulton' bicycles.....


----------

